# 2014 Fly Fishing Show, Conclave and Festival List



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a list of 2014 fly fishing shows, conclaves, festivals, and other activities across the country which are (1) open to the public, (2) do not have limited registration and (3) fly fishing makes up a substantial portion of the event. If you know of any unlisted, or have corrections/updates to those listed, please post in reply. Thanks for your support of fly fishing education.

JANUARY 2014

JAN 3-5, Denver Fly Fishing Show, Denver Merchandise Mart, Denver, CO. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
JAN 11-12, Western Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Expo Idaho, Boise, ID. Fri 12noon-9pm, Sat 9am-4pm. $5 admission. Programs, fly tying, casting instruction, exhibitors, raffles, banquet. Featuring Phil Rowley, Kelly Galloup. Sponsored by Boise Valley Fly Fishermen. Website: www.bvffexpo.com 
JAN 17-19, Marlborough Fly Fishing Show, Royal Plaza Centre, Marlborough, MA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com. 
JAN 18, 3rd annual Red River Rendezvous, Eisenhower State Park, Denison, TX. Times: 9am-4pm. Sponsored by the Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Expert fly tiers and beginning instruction available. Free admission, includes free fishing to Lake Texoma. Website www.rrff.org. 
JAN 24-26, Somerset Fly Fishing Show, Garden State Exhibit Center, Somerset, NJ. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com. 
JAN 25, 9th annual Kentuckiana Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, Fern Valley Inn and Conference Center, Louisville, KY. Seminars, exhibits, fly tying, casting. $7 adults, children and military free. Special guest: Davy Wotton. Sponsored by Derby City Fly Fishers. Website: www.derbycityflyfishers.com 
JAN 31, Greater Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show, Oasis Conference Center, Loveland, OH. 9am-4:30pm. Vendors, fly tiers, programs, casting, kids activities, paddlecraft, much more. Special guest: A.K. Best. Sponsored by Buckeye United Fly Fishers. Website: www.buckeyeflyfishers.com. 

FEBRUARY

FEB 1, 22nd annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, Bethany Christian Church, Houston TX. 9am-4pm. $10 adults, $5 students, $8 seniors (62+), free under 12, $14 family. Seminars, casting, rod demos, exhibitors, and over 80 tiers. Special guest: Charlie Craven. Sponsored by the Texas Fly Fishers. Website: www.texasflyfishers.org.
FEB 2, Greater Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show, Oasis Conference Center, Loveland, OH. 9am-4:30pm. Vendors, fly tiers, programs, casting, kids activities, paddlecraft, much more. Special guests: Skip and Carol Ann Morris. Sponsored by Buckeye United Fly Fishers. Website: www.buckeyeflyfishers.com. 
FEB 7-8, Winstom-Salem Fly Fishing Show, Benton Convention Center, Winstom-Salem, NC. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com. 
FEB 8, Fly Fishing 101, Baton Rouge, LA. 8:30am - 2:30pm. Sponsored by the Red Stick Fly Fishers. Free clinic covering basics of casting, knots and leaders, tackle and gear, fly tying. Lunch included. Registration required. Website: www.rsff.org. 
FEB 15-16, 12th Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com. 
MAR 22-24, Great Waters Fly Fishing Expo, National Sports Center, Blaine, MN. Times: Fri 3pm-7pm, Sat 9am-6pm, Sun 9am-4pm. Adult $10/day, youth $6/day, under 12 free. Website: www.greatwatersflyfishingexpo.com. 
FEB 21-23, 40th annual Hawkeye Fly Fishing Show, Clarion Hotel & Convention Center, Cedar Rapids, IA. Seminars, casting, fly tying, exhibitors, more. Special guests: Bob Clouser, Terry & Roxanne Wilson, Scott Sanchez. Sponsored by Hawkeye Fly Fishing Association. Website: www.hawkeyeflyfishing.com. 
FEB 21-23, GRTU TroutFest 2014, Rio Raft and Resort, New Braunfels, TX. Fri evening banquet, Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 9am-4pm. Seminars, fly tying demos, Kid Fish Ponds. Special guests: Dave & Emily Whitlock, Charlie Craven, Duane Hada. Sponsored by Guadalupe River Trout Unlimited. Website: www.grtutroutfest.org. 
FEB 21-23, Pleasanton Fly Fishing Show, Alameda County Fairgrounds, Pleasanton, CA. Show times: Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adults, $10 military, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com. 
FEB 22, 6th annual Celebration of Fly Tying, 9am-4pm. Knights of Columbus Hall, Wyoming, MI. Sponsored by the FFF Great Lakes Council and Grand River Fly Tyers. $10 adults, $5 12-17, 11 under free. Special presentations by Dennis Potter, Chris Helm, Bear Andrews, others. Website: www.grandriverflytyers.org. 
FEB 23, Cabin Fever 2014 Fly Fishing Show, Four Points Hotel, Mars, PA. Programs, fly tiers, rod builders, vendors, mfg reps, and more. Hosted by Penns Wood West Chapter TU. Website: www.pwwtu.org. 

MARCH

MAR 1-2, Philadelphia Fly Fishing Show, Lancaster County Convention Center, Lancaster, PA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult, military $10, scouts free. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
MAR 7-9, 26th annual Northwest Fly Tyer and Fly Fishing Expo, Linn County Expo Center, Albany, OR. Fri-Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 10am-4pm. $7 adult, free for FFF members, veterans, youth. Over 100 tiers, indoor casting pools, seminars, exhibitors, raffles, silent auctions and more. Sponsored by Oregon Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.nwflytyersexpo.com. 
MAR 8, 23rd annual Red Stick Day Conclave, LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, Baton Rouge, LA. Sat 8:30am-4:00pm. Free admission. Programs, fly tying, casting, kayak demos, fishing, raffles, food and refreshments. Special guest: Tim Borski. Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers. Website: www.rsff.org. 
MAR 8, 12th annual Fly Fish Texas. 9am-5pm, Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, Athens, TX. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors, casting. Sponsored by Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.tpwd.state.tx.us 
MAR 15, 27th annual Acadiana Fly Fishers Conclave, Grace Presbyterian Church Hall, Lafayette, LA. Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles, food and refreshments. Sponsored by Acadiana Fly Rodders. Website: acadianafly.blogspot.com. 
MAR 20-22, Sowbug Roundup, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Times: 9am-4pm Thu-Sat. $5 adults for all 3 days, under 12 free. Over 100 fly tiers, seminars, casting, exhibitors. Sponsored by North Arkansas Fly Fishers. Website: www.northarkansasflyfisher.org. 
MAR 21-22, North Idaho Fly Fishing Expo, Red Lion Hotel and Conference Center, Lewiston, ID. Fri 1pm-5pm, Sat 9am-4pm. Free admission, some fee on workshops. Fly tying, casting, seminars, exhibits. Sponsored by Kelly Creek Flycasters. Website: www.kellycreekflycasters.org. 

APRIL

APR 5, 16th annual "Learn to Fly Fish", Ressica Falls Scout Reservation, Marshalls Creek, PA. Sat: 9:00am-4:00pm. Sponsored by Main Line Fly Tyers club. Cost $40, free to MLFT members, includes lunch and instruction. Website: www.mainlineflytyers.net. 
APR 5, "Fly Fishing 101", LDWF Woodworth Education Center, Woodworth, LA. 8:30am - 12:30pm. Sponsored by the Kisatchie Fly Fishers. Free clinic covering basics of casting, knots and leaders, tackle and gear. Registration required. Website: www.kisatchiefly.org. 
APR 11-12, 5th annual Caddo Conclave, Caddo Lake State Park, Karnack, TX. Fri fishing day, Sat 9am-5pm. Programs, fly tying, rod building demos, fishing on premises. Co-sponsored by East Texas Fly Fishers and North Louisiana Fly Fishers. Website: www.easttexasflyfishers.org. 
APR 12, 15th annual Tri-Lakes Fly Fishing Expo, Assembly of God Church, Brighton, MO. Hours: Sat 9:00am-5:00pm. Free and open to the public. Programs, fly tying, casting, vendors, raffles and silent auction, food available. Sponsored by the Tri-Lakes Fly Fishers. 
APR 12-13, Virginia Fly Fishing and Wine Festival, South River Bridge, Waynesboro, VA. 9am-5pm. $15 adults. Programs, fly tying, wine tasting, vendors, much more. Hosted by Hanover Fly Fishers, City of Waynesboro and others. Website: www.vaflyfishingfestival.org. 
APR 20-21, 21st annual East Idaho Fly Tying and Fishing Expo, Shilo Inn, Idaho Falls, ID. Free admission. Fly tying, programs, workshops, exhibits and much more. Website: www.srcexpo.com. 

MAY

MAY 2-3, Smallmouth Rendezvous, Calvary Assembly of God Church, Tahlequah, OK. Fri-Sat 9am - 4pm. Free admission. Presented by Northeastern Oklahoma Fly Fishing Club. Seminars, fly tying, casting, much more. Website: www.okieflyfishers.org.
MAY 3, 2nd annual Natchitoches Fishing Expo, 9am-5pm, Prather Coliseum, Northwestern State University, Natchitoches, LA. Seminars, fly tying, kayak demos, exhibitors, and more. Sponsored by the Cane Country Fly Casters club. Website: www.canecountry.blogspot.com. 
MAY 3-4, Washington Fly Fishing Fair, Kittitas Valley Event Center, Ellensburg, WA. Fri-Sat, 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Washington Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.washingtoncouncilfff.org. 
MAY 15-17, Southeastern Fly Fishing Festival, The Ramsey Center, Western Carolina University, Cullowhee, NC. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 per day, under 18 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, youth and women activities. FFF Casting Certification. Fishing on premises. Sponsored by the Southeastern Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.southeastfff.org. 
MAY 31, 5th annual Bass On The Fly Tournament, Lake Fork Marina, Lake Fork, TX. Fri 6pm activities and seminar, Sat 6am-2pm tournament. $55 per person, optional $5 bluegill pot. Categories: boat, bank, canoe/kayak. Casting clinics and vendors. Website: www.bassonthefly.org. 

*JUNE-DECEMBER next post*


----------



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

*2014 Fly Fishing Events, continued*

JUNE

JUN 12-14, 1st-ever IFFF Texas Council Expo, New Braunfels Civic Center, New Braunfels, TX. Fri-Sat 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, under 18 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, youth and women activities. FFF Casting Certification. Sponsored by the Texas Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.texascouncilifff.com.
JUN 14, **** Creek Trout Fest, Nelson AgriCenter, **** Valley, WI. Programs, fly tying, fly casting lessons, vendors and local merchants, classic car show, fly films, live bands, food, kids activities, much more. Sponsored by **** Valley Business Association and others. Website: www.cooncreektroutfest.com. 
JUN 14, 13th annual Pennsylvania Fly Fishing Heritage Day, Allenberry Resort, Boiling Springs, PA. 8:30am - 4pm. $8 adults, kids free. Speakers, fly tying demos, over 70 vendors, bamboo, historical items, buffet. Website: www.paflyfishing.org.

JULY

JUL TBA, 5th annual Cedar River Fly Fest, Cavanaugh Ponds Natural Resource Area, WA. 9am-2pm. Free admission. Fly casting, fly tying, restoration programs, free lunch, more. Sponsored by Friends of the Cedar River Watershed. Website: www.cedarriver.org. 

AUGUST 

AUG 4-9, 49th annual International Federation of Fly Fishers International Fly Fishing Fair, Livingston, MT. Tue-Wed: workshops only. Thu-Sat, exposition: 8:30am-5:00pm. Programs, fly tying demos, exhibitors, workshops, youth and womens activities, awards banquet. FFF Casting Certification. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org.
AUG 30, 6th annual Contraband Fly Fishing Expo, 8:30am - 4:00pm, PPG - Porter Hall, 2250 Prater Road, Westlake, LA. Free admission. Sponsored by the Contraband Fly Casters / Tom Nixon Chapter. Seminars, fly tying, casting demos, food, raffles, displays, much more. Website: www.contrabandflycasters.net.
AUG 29-30, 12th annual Ennis on the Madison Fly Fishing Festival, Ennis, MT. Free admission. A celebration of the art and sport of fly fishing, with programs, fly tying, artwork, collectibles, food, entertainment, kids activities, and much more. Sponsored by the Madison River Foundation. Website: www.madisonriverfoundation.org

SEPTEMBER

SEP TBA, 5th annual North Umpqua Fall Fly Tying Festival, Glide Community Center, Glide, OR. Free admission. Fly tiers from the West Coast, vendors, casting, programs, kids games, raffles. Sponsored by Umpqua Valley Fly Fishers. Website: www.uvff.org. 
SEP 19-21 (tent), Federation of Fly Fishers Southwest Council Fly Fishing Fair, Cerro Coso College, Mammoth, CA. Fri 9am - 5pm, Sat 9am - 5pm, Sun 9am - 3pm. $15 adults, $20 family, 16 and under free. Programs, workshops, fly tying, casting demos, film showings, vendors, youth and women's activities, much more. Website: www.southwestcouncilfff.org.
SEP 27, National Hunting and Fishing Day. Celebrations held in 43 states, many include fly fishing and fly tying activities. For a list of activites in each state, check www.nhfd.org 

OCTOBER

OCT TBA, 11th annual Oktoberfisch Fly Fishing Festival, Morgan Shady Park, Fredricksburg, TX. Hosted by Fredericksburg Fly Fishers. $40 includes 2 nights camping, admission, activities. $25 steak dinner Saturday night. Website: www.fredericksburgflyfishers.com.
OCT 3-5, Federation of Fly Fishers Southern Conclave, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Show hours: Fri-Sat, 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day, $5 under 18. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by the IFFF Southern Council. Website: www.southerncouncilfff.org. 
OCT 10-11, Federation of Fly Fishers Florida Expo, The Plantation, Crystal River, FL. Show hours: 9am-6pm. Admission: $10, under 16 free. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, women's activities, and more. Sponsored by IFFF Florida Council. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org
OCT 17-19, 16th annual Southern Rodmakers Gathering, Fulton's Lodge, Mountain Home, AR. A gathering for bamboo rodmakers, collectors, and those who enjoy fishing the lovely reed. Rod making demos, seminars, and more. $60 includes activities and several meals. Website: www.southernrodmakers.org. 
OCT 31-NOV 2, 24th annual Southern Fly Fishers Rendezvous, North Toledo Bend State Park, Zwolle, LA. Informal gathering of fly fishers from several states. No organized activities, but typically 30 or more tiers active at any time. Fee includes lodging and meals. Website: pwflyfishers.blogspot.com. 

NOVEMBER

NOV 1-2, 6th annual Western North Carolina Fly Fishing Expo, WNC Agricultural Center, Asheville, NC. 9am -5pm. $10 admission, free under 15. Seminars, fly tying demos, exhibitors, vendors, guides, microbreweries, and more. Website: www.wncflyfishingexpo.com. 
NOV 15-16 (tent), International Fly Tying Symposium, Garden State Convention Center, Somerset, NJ. $15 Sat, $12 Sun, $20 both days. Over 100 of the top tiers from US, Canada, Europe along with seminars, exhibitors, casting pool, classes. Website: www.internationalflytyingsymposium.com. 

DECEMBER

DEC TBA - 5th annual FFF Great Lakes Council Fly Tying Expo, Holt High School, Holt, MI. 9am - 4pm. Adults $10, $5 ages 13-18, 12 and under free. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, raffles, and more. Sponsored by IFFF Great Lakes Council. Website: www.fedflyfishers.org
DEC TBA - 7th Annual FTU Inshore Fly and Tackle Expo, Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Katy, TX. 10am - 5pm. Free admission. Seminars on fishing conventional and fly tackle, fly tying, casting demos. Website: www.fishingtackleunlimited.com.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Catch -- see ya @ RSFF !


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Sorry...but I didn't read the entire list. Are there some events in our area?


----------

